# front rack for Surly LHT?



## Kosong (3 May 2018)

Hi all  

I'm looking to get a front rack for my Surly LHT...The surly one, although nice, is a bit expensive and excessive for what i'd be needing it for...I'm not very clued up on rack brands and who is worth bothering with/who to look for so do any of you have advice? It's a 26" tyre, no disc brakes...will be mounting 2 Ortlieb city front rollers on there, and maybe strapping an easy access bag to the top as ive got butterfly handlebars which make finding decent handlebar bags pretty hard. 

Fire away with suggestions and reviews...ive found a decent price on the blackburn outpost front rack but reviews are mixed...


----------



## mjr (3 May 2018)

No specifics because my front rack is too small for your use, but make sure the panniers can't easily bend into the front wheel if knocked and flip you, such as the two sides linking firmly over the top of the wheel. There used to be some cheap bag mounts which lack any defence against it.


----------



## Ticktockmy (3 May 2018)

I I have been using Old Man Mountain sherpa racks front and rear, for some years now, and have had no problems with them, UK Dealer is Carradice at: https://www.carradice.co.uk/products/old-man-mountain-racks Old man mountain website is: http://www.oldmanmountain.com/category/FR.html.
Hope that helps.


----------



## scotjimland (3 May 2018)

Tubus Duo on mine .. rock solid rack, quality doesn't come cheap.. about £55


----------



## Crankarm (3 May 2018)

If you are prepared to sacrifice the top shelf of the rack then the Tubus Tara is the best, simple, light and strong. The Ergo has more tubes down below to locate the pannier hooks but is slightly heavier but more robust. I would avoid the Blackburn Outpost as I got one and the fitting kit was dreadful. It was returned. Plus welds on other Blackburn racks the Expedition I have had have failed as their welding is crap.
https://spacycles.co.uk/products.php?mode=search

Other makes are Old Man Mountain racks and Jand racks which are both good.

The Surly Nice Front rack is the best though for full on expedition having a nice top shelf, but it is a little heavy weighing 1.5kg with all mounting plates and bolts attached.


----------



## Aushiker (3 May 2018)

My Surly Long Haul Trucker is a 700c version and the rack is a few years old now but I went with a Tubus Lowrider Tara on the front. Today I would still go Tubus back look at other options in the range.




Surly Long Haul Trucker


----------



## Kosong (4 May 2018)

How does having low riders compare to 'regular' height panniers for handling on the front? The tubus series all look great and within budget, seeing as they will last me years...but im just trying to figure out if theres any considerations with handling before i make a decision. 

Am happy to sacrifice a top shelf - i have enough storage space on the back as it is, and perhaps when I'm back out in germany next week i can find a handlebar bag for my butterfly bars which are way, way more common on the continent. I think ive only seen then a few times in the UK and when you go into a bike shop they mostly look at you and shrug if you dont have dropped handlebars/MTB. if any of you have my handlebars and have a solution to having an 'easy access' bag connected to them somehow then fire away!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2018)

They can shrug all they like. I find low riders to be a nice option. These are by Blackburn, and the handlebars by Scott. The bike is a Raleigh USA Technium CityRunner/City Lite.


----------



## Kosong (4 May 2018)

Nice bike pics everyone btw  

Just checked mine and there are eyelets front and back...


----------



## Crankarm (4 May 2018)

Do not by Blackburn stuff it is s**t and the warranty isn't worth the paper it is printed on. Tubus racks in comparison are far far far far better. Plus Tubus is a German company as is Ortlieb who make the best bike luggage. Ortlieb panniers are everywhere for a reason. They are good.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 May 2018)

I had a Surly Nice Rack on my Disc Trucker. I took it off and replaced it with a Tubus Tara which is MUCH lighter and looks better. The Nice rack is better on my cargo bike and looks the part. Sure you can strap more to it, but how heavy do you want your front end? You can strap small items to the top of the front panniers if you desperately need to. Surly’s racks aren’t on a par with Tubus in my opinion. They get hot spots which wear through the powder coat and the bare metal starts to rust. Constant maintenance. I would avoid and go for Tubus.


----------



## Kosong (4 May 2018)

Well, I think the verdict is out here. Am going to give the Tubus Duo a try - £60 online which isn't too bad for what sounds like a very long lasting product! Thanks again for all of your help and knowledge  and some bike pics because all of you have posted some lovely pics...


----------



## Kosong (4 May 2018)

also noticed ALL of you have brooks saddles from what I can see - I haven't dropped the cash on one yet as I really want to try one, but the only people i know with one have dropped handlebars which i absolutely cannot use. Might just have to treat myself to one one month and find out for myself


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Do not by Blackburn stuff it is s**t and the warranty isn't worth the paper it is printed on. Tubus racks in comparison are far far far far better. Plus Tubus is a German company as is Ortlieb who make the best bike luggage. Ortlieb panniers are everywhere for a reason. They are good.


I've been using Jim Blackburn bicycle racks for the last 30 years or so, and haven't found this to be the case. I'm sure Tubus also makes very good, very expensive racks as well. Ortlieb is also a very fine maker of bags, from what I've seen and heard from others.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 May 2018)

Kosong said:


> also noticed ALL of you have brooks saddles from what I can see - I haven't dropped the cash on one yet as I really want to try one, but the only people i know with one have dropped handlebars which i absolutely cannot use. Might just have to treat myself to one one month and find out for myself



I like the Cambium 17s. I borrowed a saddle from a bike shop in Bath and for my sins it worked. I now have 3 and each has over 3000km on it. I do like the leather ones, but I’ve never quite been convinced to switch from their vegan offering. I don’t mind the extra maintenance involved with leather, but for now the C17s work.


----------



## Kosong (4 May 2018)

Nice, will check the C17 off. I've spent enough on my bike this month so far getting front rack and panniers sorted...but I'm very tempted to try and get a Brooks saddle before i head for a 3 week tour in Europe in summer. I dont know if thats a good idea though as i'll pretty much be breaking it in on tour, as i wont have any time off work for the month or so before the tour to do any cycling!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 May 2018)

Kosong said:


> Nice, will check the C17 off. I've spent enough on my bike this month so far getting front rack and panniers sorted...but I'm very tempted to try and get a Brooks saddle before i head for a 3 week tour in Europe in summer. I dont know if thats a good idea though as i'll pretty much be breaking it in on tour, as i wont have any time off work for the month or so before the tour to do any cycling!



The great thing about touring is that you don’t have to train. Each day is a work out. And when you stop somewhere for an extra night because you like where you are, that’s when you recover. I would though, do a shakedown of your fully loaded rig, even if it’s only down the B2B path. Happy days.


----------



## RollingNoMad (4 May 2018)

I am using the Jandd Extreme front Rack on my 2008 Surly LHT 52cm 26in wheels





Jandd Extreme front Rack





If I was going to make a 2nd Surly LHT 26in 52cm or Surly Disc Trucker 26in 52cm and I would go with the 
Tubus Tara Lowrider and This pics is from google


----------



## Crankarm (5 May 2018)

RollingNoMad said:


> I am using the Jandd Extreme front Rack on my 2008 Surly LHT 52cm 26in wheels
> View attachment 407473
> 
> Jandd Extreme front Rack
> ...



I like the look of that front Jandd rack. What is the weight of it?


----------



## Kosong (6 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> The great thing about touring is that you don’t have to train. Each day is a work out. And when you stop somewhere for an extra night because you like where you are, that’s when you recover. I would though, do a shakedown of your fully loaded rig, even if it’s only down the B2B path. Happy days.



that's the plan - I'm hoping if the weather isn't too crappy to cycle to London (where i work) from Bristol (where i live) over 4 days in 3 weeks time - will be a good oppurtunity to get back into the touring rhythm, play with new kit, test that everything works, and get used to the handling with front panniers (even though i wont really need them for this trip, i'll load a few bits in them as a dry run). I've still got all of my camping and cooking gear from last few seasons that has worked brilliantly, so wont be updating any of that. It's more to check how the bike is doing after a long winter of not much use beyond errands and a few short commutes to my second job in Bristol, plus getting a routine down with the front panniers aswell as the rear. The main thing though is reminding myself i can cycle 50 miles a day - its been a while, and my last longish cycle was cycling to glastonbury festival last summer fully loaded in 30c heat after getting off a plane from malaysia 12 hours beforehand which was a slow slog but doable. Climbing the mendips while extremely jetlagged with a loaded tourer when you havent cycled any hills or decent distances in about 3 months was brutal! 

And as you say, if i dont end up cycling to London I'll def load the bike up and do a run to bath and back, will prob loop round bath too to get some slightly less nice surface cycling done as well as a bit of hill and road over coombe down. It's great having such good cycle paths minutes from my house!


----------



## Kosong (6 May 2018)

User said:


> It might work out, or it might not. Three weeks is a good long time to repent a bad decision. Better to tour with things you know will work for you.



Good thinking! I'm tempted now to dip into my savings account and just buy a Brookes saddle next week, it will give me 2 months before the tour to try it out and see if its worth the risk. My current seat, while comfy for shorter rides, caused me quite a lot of bum pain on rides over a few days...I'll either need to invest in some padded leggings (which for curvy and overweight women like me, don't come cheap!) or just invest in a Brookes and hope they are as good as everyone says  once again, recommendations always welcome  

All this bike chat has made me keen to get out on the road, but I'm stuck in at work until tues morn looking out of the window wondering what could be if i had a day off...


----------



## Kosong (6 May 2018)

I like your thinking! Will be looking into buying one next week I think...and just hoping for a few decent runs of time off work before the trip in July so I can give it a proper road test!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 May 2018)

Kosong said:


> that's the plan - I'm hoping if the weather isn't too crappy to cycle to London (where i work) from Bristol (where i live) over 4 days in 3 weeks time - will be a good oppurtunity to get back into the touring rhythm, play with new kit, test that everything works, and get used to the handling with front panniers (even though i wont really need them for this trip, i'll load a few bits in them as a dry run). I've still got all of my camping and cooking gear from last few seasons that has worked brilliantly, so wont be updating any of that. It's more to check how the bike is doing after a long winter of not much use beyond errands and a few short commutes to my second job in Bristol, plus getting a routine down with the front panniers aswell as the rear. The main thing though is reminding myself i can cycle 50 miles a day - its been a while, and my last longish cycle was cycling to glastonbury festival last summer fully loaded in 30c heat after getting off a plane from malaysia 12 hours beforehand which was a slow slog but doable. Climbing the mendips while extremely jetlagged with a loaded tourer when you havent cycled any hills or decent distances in about 3 months was brutal!
> 
> And as you say, if i dont end up cycling to London I'll def load the bike up and do a run to bath and back, will prob loop round bath too to get some slightly less nice surface cycling done as well as a bit of hill and road over coombe down. It's great having such good cycle paths minutes from my house!



Great plan. And if life gets on top of you, swing by Chez Heltor Chasca. I am a regular Warmshowers host so if you fancy doing a short circular along the NCN4 & 24, which you know well, you are more than welcome. Depending where you are in Bristol, it is about 40km along the NCN to here.

That reminds me: 3 x French cyclists arriving on Tuesday. Gulp.


----------



## Kosong (6 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Great plan. And if life gets on top of you, swing by Chez Heltor Chasca. I am a regular Warmshowers host so if you fancy doing a short circular along the NCN4 & 24, which you know well, you are more than welcome. Depending where you are in Bristol, it is about 40km along the NCN to here.
> 
> That reminds me: 3 x French cyclists arriving on Tuesday. Gulp.


 
Oh thanks for the offer  Have joined up to warmshowers recently, have stayed in a few before but just through meeting people on route/friends of friends, but never formally via the site. hoping i can return the favor and host some cyclists too one day


----------



## RollingNoMad (7 May 2018)

Crankarm said:


> I like the look of that front Jandd rack. What is the weight of it?


Jandd Extreme front Rack: weight is Weight: 37 oz/1054.5 g
Length: 13.50 in/34 cm
Height: (Overall) 16.75 in/42.5 cm
Height: Pannier Mounting 12 in/30.5 cm
Width: 6 in/15.25 cm
WEIGHT CAPACITY 40 LBS
Made in the USA: San Diego, California
https://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FREXT
$108.95 USD
can be shipped to England
Airmail Parcel Post (7-10 days) $51.50 USD


----------



## MichaelW2 (8 May 2018)

Rixen and Kaul make an extended bar bag mount for bars too odd for the std length. R&K mounts are used by many good bar bag manufacturers. Is Ortleib R&K compatible?


----------



## Crankarm (10 May 2018)

MichaelW2 said:


> Rixen and Kaul make an extended bar bag mount for bars too odd for the std length. R&K mounts are used by many good bar bag manufacturers. Is Ortleib R&K compatible?



Yes. I have a R&K non locking mount for my Ortlieb Ultimate 6 Plus 7litres bar bag. I just couldn't get on with Ortlieb's own crappy mount using cables to secure it to the handle bar as the handle bar bag always used to slip down. Now it doesn't. This might be the only bad Ortlieb design I have come across. The rest of their products seem fine. Easily solved if you get a R&K proper mount.


----------



## Yisak K (18 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> View attachment 407360
> I had a Surly Nice Rack on my Disc Trucker. I took it off and replaced it with a Tubus Tara which is MUCH lighter and looks better. The Nice rack is better on my cargo bike and looks the part. Sure you can strap more to it, but how heavy do you want your front end? You can strap small items to the top of the front panniers if you desperately need to. Surly’s racks aren’t on a par with Tubus in my opinion. They get hot spots which wear through the powder coat and the bare metal starts to rust. Constant maintenance. I would avoid and go for Tubus.



Hello, I have a quick question about the contact point between the Tubus Tara frame and fork at the bottom. While I was installing the rack, I noticed that spacer isn't quiet long. So, the rack is making a direct contact with the fork frame. Do you know if that is an issue?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Dec 2018)

Yisak K said:


> Hello, I have a quick question about the contact point between the Tubus Tara frame and fork at the bottom. While I was installing the rack, I noticed that spacer isn't quiet long. So, the rack is making a direct contact with the fork frame. Do you know if that is an issue?



I am not able to get to the bike for a close up right now, but from memory there is a gap, but I have put a sleeve of air hose between the two parts so they never touch under load. The gap is very small. I would highly recommend the rack and fork don’t touch. If you get rust in the fork drop outs, there is no telling what the eventuality would be.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Dec 2018)

Sorry. Maybe being dim, never given this much thought.

You mean the touching could encourage rust?

By first rubbing paint off?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Dec 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Sorry. Maybe being dim, never given this much thought.
> 
> You mean the touching could encourage rust?
> 
> By first rubbing paint off?



Yes. Although the quality of Surly’s paint is high, they don’t finish with lacquer.


----------



## andrew_s (22 Dec 2018)

If the diagonal bit of the rack contacts the fork blades, the best thing to do is to add a spacer between the frame braze on and the rack. I often use a spare valve locknut.


----------

